# Penn Sargus SG5000 Anti-reverse re-assembly



## yakster (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone here own this reel and/or have experience with the re-assembly of this reel

here's the exploded view part diagram:

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/content/purefishing/407-SG5000

does the A/R bushing and bushing spring (part 11 and 12) go onto the main pinion (part 19) before or after the anti-reverse holder (part 10). also what is the normal position of the anti-reverse pawl on the inside of the rotor housing (out or in)??


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*A/R*

I've been through one of these before, but it's been a while. That said, working from memory and the schematic, I would say the parts you asked about would go in the precise order of the schematic...the bushing and spring before the A/R holder. and it looks like the A/R holder has a hole that the spring fits into, so the spring has to face up. The A/R holder also has a slot that the A/R fit's into to complete the assembly. 

Give me a call and I'll talk you through it over the phone, if needed. [email protected]


----------



## yakster (Jul 2, 2013)

PompanoJoe,

That did it. Thank you kindly

:beer:


----------

